# Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?



## Spocht (21. März 2018)

Moin. Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ich möchte in der Ostsee bei Rostock Dorsch und Platte fangen, vom Strand. Habe mir mal bei Angeljoe 2 billige Vorfächer von Balzer oder so gekauft. Das komische daran war, dass die Schnurlängen gar nicht stimmten. Somit hat das ganze teil gar nicht funktioniert. War so eins mit Impact-Shield. Selber habe ich auch schon gebastelt, ist mir aber zu teuer und zu fummelig. Weiss jemand wo man gute Brandungssysteme online bestellen kann?


----------



## Maxthecat (21. März 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Moin !
Die Dorsch oder auch Plattfisch Vorfächer von Zebco sind ganz brauchbar . Die bekommste in der Bucht meist im 5er oder 10er Packung recht preiswert .

Oder bastel dir deine Brandungsvorfacher eben selber , gibt ja genugend Anleitungen in Video's auf youtube . Die Engländer sind da Spezialisten drin im Brandungsangeln zbsp. Sandmans tackel time Video's anschauen und die verschiedenen Rigs nachbauen für Dorsch oder Plattfisch .

Geht eigentlich recht einfach und auch schnell zu machen . So teuer wird das auch nicht , eine 100 m Spule 0,70 er Schlagschnur , Mundschnur in 0,35 er , starke Crane Wirbel , kleinere Wirbel ( 6er 0der 8 er Größe ) zum anbringen der Mundschnüre , Perlen und Crimps , Hakenhalter und Aberdeen Haken in 1/0- 3/0 . Evtl. noch Lockperlen und Stopper für die Plattfische auf die Mundschnüre ( Scholle, Butt und Klieschen .

Perlen bekommste auch für 1 € ca. 100 Stück bei TEDI !


----------



## banzinator (21. März 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Ich finde die von Dega sehr gut.


----------



## Spocht (21. März 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Was für Klemmhülsen brauche ich denn für 0,70er Schnur. Und was für eine Zange?


----------



## Maxthecat (21. März 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Die Crimps (Klemmhülsen ) findest auch bei ebay , gibt speziell auch welche für Monoschnüre . Der Innendurchmesser sollte 0,8 mm bei einer 0,70er Vorfach Rig Schnur haben .

 Die kann auch etwas größer bis 1,0 mm sein . Zu kleine Crimps bringen nichts , weil bei einigen Perle ( TEDI 1 € Packungen ) das Loch größer ist und denn flutsch die Klemmhülse da auch durch .

Die Klemmhülsen kannste beim Rig bauen einfach mit einer kleinen Rundzange einmal
mittig oder zweimal versetzt leicht andrücken , das hält denn schon die Perle mit Wirbel und der Mundschnur in Position .

Nur nicht mit einem Seitenschneider dabei gehen und die Klemmhülsen andrücken !!! Das beschädigst evtl. den Crimp und die Schnur und führt im schlimmsten Fall zum Verlust von dem Vorfach mit schönen Dorsch oder Plattfisch dran .


----------



## Spocht (21. März 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Dann werde ich wohl weiter selber bauen. Danke für die Hilfe. Bis jetzt habe ich die Mundschnüre immer mit Überhandknoten und Perlen fixiert. Dauert manchmal gut ne Stunde für ein Vorfach. Was mir allerdings komisch vorkommt ist, dass das ganze Gewicht beim Auswerfen dann ja eigentlich auf den Mundschnüren ist. Muss auch erstmal alles richtig testen. Habe zwar die Ausrüstung und Vorfächer, war aber noch nie beim Brandungsangeln#q


----------



## hans albers (21. März 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

also da stimmt wat nicht..|rolleyes

die mundschnüre gehen ja  direkt vom vorfach ab mit haken und perlen.
blei hängt unten am einhänger,
also bei wurf wird das vorfach belastet.

ich hänge übrigens meine mundschnüre immer noch in 
extraclips am vorfach ein,
(die beim aufprall aufs wasser auslösen).. damit wirft es sich leichter.


----------



## Maxthecat (22. März 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

@Spocht : bei richtig gebundenen Rigs mit Hakenhalter hängt die Last nicht an den Mundschnüren sondern an der 0,70 mm Mono !

Ich habe dir ja geschrieben , schaue dir die Video's von sandmans tackle time auf youtube an ! Der bastelt dort verschiedenen Rigs für Dorsch mit Einzelhaken oder bis zu drei Mundschnüren am Rig für Plattfisch .
Die Dorsch Vorfächer nennen sich dort Cod Rigs . Es ist zwar alles in Englisch aber er zeigt es ja sehr verständlich wie diese Rigs gebaut werden .

Die verschiedenen Fastlinks ,Hakenhalter und Imps von Breakaway bekommste auch hier in D zu kaufen .  bei :   http://www.angelsport-wattenbek.de/...s/"Brandungsangler Shop"/"ORIGINAL BREAKAWAY"

Hier auch noch verschiedene Sachen für Bau von Vorfächern : https://www.bac-shop.de/zubehoer-kl...cher/breakaway-cascade-swivels-10-stueck.html


----------



## basslawine (22. März 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Moinsen,

für mich immer noch die schönste und kompakteste Sammlung (vor allem auch schön als PDF zum Downloaden und Ausdrucken):
https://www.planetseafishing.com/wp-content/uploads/downloads/psf-book-of-rigs.pdf

Gruß Marco


----------



## hans albers (22. März 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

yap.. 

gute übersicht.. 
bzw. gut gemacht.#6


----------



## Spocht (24. März 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Ne, für mich ist die Belastung beim Auswerfen mehr auf den Mundschnüren. Die Mundschnüre sind doch kürzer  als die Vorfachschnur, sonst könnte man die Haken doch nicht einhängen.

Halten die Wattwürmer bei euch ordentlich auf den Haken? Bei mir ist das meist nur noch ein einziger Klumpen, wenn ich nach einer halben Stunde mal nachsehe, ob noch alles dran ist. Habe diese Breakaway IMP bait clips verwendet. Klar weichen die Würmer nach einer Stunde auf. Und durch das einholen rutschen die auch etwas vom Haken. Aber so wie im "Fernsehen" sieht das nicht aus. Was für ne Wissenschaft


----------



## buttweisser (24. März 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Belastung auf den Mundschnüren??? Irgendwas machst du verkehrt.


----------



## Ra.T (24. März 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*



Spocht schrieb:


> Ne, für mich ist die Belastung beim Auswerfen mehr auf den Mundschnüren. Die Mundschnüre sind doch kürzer  als die Vorfachschnur, sonst könnte man die Haken doch nicht einhängen.
> ft



Hallo...,
wahrscheinlich fehlen dir „SRT Springs“ Federn, damit die Mundschnur beim Einwurf nicht belastet wird. 
Google einfach mal nach Bildern.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Tinca52 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Die von Dega , sehr gut.


----------



## Spocht (14. April 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Nochmal für alle die es nicht kapieren. Ein teil der Belastung liegt ganz klar auf den Mundschnüren bei Brandungsvorfächern bei denen man den Haken einhängt. Braucht ihr ne technische Zeichnung?#h


----------



## buttweisser (15. April 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Nee, du scheinst das nicht zu kapieren. Ist einfach so. Dann nimm für deine Mundschnüre einfach auch die Schlagschnur, dann reißt mit Sicherheit nichts ab. #h


----------



## degl (15. April 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*



Spocht schrieb:


> Nochmal für alle die es nicht kapieren. Ein teil der Belastung liegt ganz klar auf den Mundschnüren bei Brandungsvorfächern bei denen man den Haken einhängt. Braucht ihr ne technische Zeichnung?#h



Richtig.........allerdings nicht soviel, das sie reissen können(0,40)

Meißt sind es eher die Knoten, die bei Belastungen stressen 

Bei fertig gekauften Systemen ist es Gelegentlich so, das sie unsauber(auf Schnelle) gefertigt werden........darum steigen die Meisten dann auf selbstgebundene um, dann ärgert man sich wenigstens über seine eigenen Knoten
gruß degl


----------



## degl (15. April 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Hier mal ein gutes Video zum selberbauen#6

gruß degl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH3jMj3d0vc&t=108s


----------



## mefofänger (15. April 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

spocht ein teil der belastung geht auf die mundschnur, aber die kräfte werden ab einer geringen streckung der mundschnur von der hauptschnur übernommen. die besten vorfächer sind die selbst gebauten!  wen man sich ein paar mal mit dem selber knoten befasst hat dauert ein vorfach auch nur 10-15 min. und wen man keine lust zum selbermachen hat nehme dieter eisele vorfächer die habe ich auch jahre lang gefischt, teuer aber gut! mfg


----------



## Ra.T (17. April 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*



Spocht schrieb:


> Braucht ihr ne technische Zeichnung?#h



Hallo ..., 
 ja ich brauch eine Zeichnung von dir und male dann die SRT-Springs ein. ... Oder Google doch endlich mal danach.

 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## buttweisser (18. April 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Mir fallen beim besten Willen kaum Vorfächer ein, bei denen stärkere Zugkräfte beim Werfen auf die Mundschnur wirken sollten. 

Bei ungeklippten Vorfächern schon gar nicht. Und bei geklippten Vorfächern nur die mit Liftmontage.


----------



## Tino (19. April 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Beim Liftsystem


----------



## Tino (19. April 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*


----------



## buttweisser (19. April 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Jo, habe ich ja auch so geschrieben, aber als Liftmontage bezeichnet.


----------



## Tino (19. April 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Richtig


----------



## Avat-vila (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Welche Wirbelgröße nehmt ihr üblicherweise?


----------



## doc040 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Mundschnur darf nicht stramm im einhänger hängen, Das  Vorfach dehnt sich auch!


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*



Spocht schrieb:


> Nochmal für alle die es nicht kapieren. Ein teil der Belastung liegt ganz klar auf den Mundschnüren bei Brandungsvorfächern bei denen man den Haken einhängt. Braucht ihr ne technische Zeichnung?#h



Wenn Du doch so ein Spezialist bist, verstehe ich die ganze Fragerei nicht.. .
Einfache Brandungvorfächer, und einfach ist hier meist besser, sind kein Hexenwerk.
Schau dir doch mal die von Basslawine verlikte PDF von planetseafishing in Ruhe an - das würde dir die ganze Sache enorm erleichtern.. .
Mit etwas Übung bindet man so Teile in unter 5Min.
Petri|wavey:


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*



Avat-vila schrieb:


> Welche Wirbelgröße nehmt ihr üblicherweise?




Das kommt auf den Zielfisch, die Montage und die Bodenbeschaffenheit an.
Wirbel die halten müssen so 20- 60kg - also 20 an der Ostsee, 60 in West Sahara.
Wirbel die abreißen dürfen/sollen ca. 10-20kg.
Es ist allgemein keine schlechte Idee Wirbel und Sprengringe von Rosco oder Sampo zu verwenden - Berley ist auch OK.
Aber ganz generell verwende ich so wenige Wirbel wie möglich.. .
Petri#h


----------



## Maxthecat (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Ich habe mir da mal in China je 200 Stück im Beutel Crane Swivel gekauft , 99kg und 57 kg Tragkraft  . Die 200 St. 99kg = 20 € inkl.Versand und die 57 kg 200 St. 16€ mit Versand .

Die kommen denn je nach Einsatzzweck an die Hauptschnur dran oder zum einhängen von Blei an der 0,70 Soft Leader Vorfach ( bei Dorsch ) .


----------



## Mefospezialist (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Mundschnurwirbel nehme ich Spro Tönnchenwirbel in der Größe 12 (14KG) oder 14 (10KG).
Als Hauptwirbel nehme ich Spro Rolling Wirbel in Größe 1 (45KG) oder 4 (36KG).
Mundschnüre nehme ich Amnesia 6,8KG oder 9,1KG Clear. Vorfachschnur immer 0,70er Mono.


----------



## Maxthecat (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche fertigen Brandungsvorfächer kaufen?*

Dito #h So mache ich das auch mit Tönnchenwirbel bis maximal 28 kg und denn Amnesia klar in den Stärken bei den Mundschnüren für Dorsch oder Plattfisch #6


----------

